
Show HN: The future of dating → no swipes, no online chats - SingleSpot
We&#x27;re the new kid on the dating scene, but with a different approach: an app with no swipes and no online chats at all. It&#x27;s called SingleSpot.<p>We&#x27;re responding to the current dating-app fatigue by focusing on real-life interactions: our app shows you singles currently in bars and cafés around you. And that&#x27;s all it does. The rest is on you ;-)<p>The goal is to make dating social and authentic again, by removing all virtual interactions and keeping just the right amount of technology.<p>→ <i>Short intro video</i>: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;rWuDLKnzXYY" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;rWuDLKnzXYY</a><p>→ <i>Website</i>: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;singlespotapp.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;singlespotapp.com&#x2F;</a><p>→ <i>App Store</i>: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;2UPXCNq" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;2UPXCNq</a><p>→ <i>Google Play</i>: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2uk71kW" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2uk71kW</a><p>Thanks,<p>The SingleSpot team
======
ytNumbers
Sounds very old-school! It's hard to believe that it took this long for
someone to come up with an approach to dating that uses just the right amount
of tech. I would imagine many other web services could improve their site by
considering: "How much tech is the right amount of tech?"

------
nautical
I can see this working for a section of society but not all, a lot many people
are working class and will find it difficult to use this compared to swiping,
chatting, building up some repo and finally meeting .

